# Samples-R-Us >> Brand New VP Wax Product & AS Dura Foam



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*This week folks we have a sneak preview of a new wax product from ValetPRO and also some foam from AS one or two if you have requested  *

So without further ado :

ValetPRO - Caranuba Liquid Paste Wax

This is a Brand New product which name speaks for itself , its a liquid wax which gives you the bling of a liquid wax but the longevity of a paste wax.

I have had it on half of a car now for approx 10-12 weeks and its still going strong :thumb:

This is available in *150ml* form , in a stylish PET bottle with variable angle flip dispensing lid.

Second on the stage is the new snow foam from Auto smart called Dura foam. If you need more info on this product then check out the thread in the Studio 

For VFM purposes I have put this into *500ml* Sure Seal bottles , the postage alone for this weight is nearly £2 , so bear that in mind .










Links below are for Paypal Payments - If you prefer alternative methods are available upon request.

Price Based on:

RRP of product divided by decanted amount in ml
10p per bottle to the DW Charity
Price of Bottle & Lid
Packaging & Postage 
Paypal fee

Any surplus moved to the bits n bobs thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80726

.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ordered both


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome, ASDF ordered :thumb:

Transaction ID: 2RE029421M1557044


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Me too

3EW205984N743281E


Thank you!


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Both for me please Alan :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ValetPRO - Caranuba Liquid Paste Wax looks intresting


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

A bottle of foamy goodness for me....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Foam ordered, cheers Alan

Transaction ID: 9F4859420J380914M


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ordered Autosmart DuraFoam:thumb: look forward to receiving it and using it on my dads filthy car thanks alan for doing samples

Transaction ID 8VR75468VG746761K


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Both ordered, thanks again Alan!

3AG87776Y2092493U

Gary


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Transaction ID: 01602539S66720819

1 off AS Dura Foam ordered thanks:thumb:


----------



## Nath_86 (Nov 4, 2008)

ASDF ordered, lookin forward to seein what this stuff can actually do, 

Transaction ID: 3BY09014W50698638

Cheers


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Put me down for a bottle of foam - I've PM'd you RE: Alternative payment methods as I don't have PayPal.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Take both. Paypal sent (1VJ00678J5545290M). Address as always Alan. Many thanks.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Both please. I likey likey new stuff :thumb: Thank You

Transaction ID: 8RW54768AW143182Y


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Paid for both, thanks as always 

Russ


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

ASDF for me!

9XG26620SN695234L

Thanks, Garry


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

PM'd RE some foam and a few other bits from Bits n bobs thread


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Both for me - some samples I can really get behind with the crap detailling weather we're having and going to have for a few months yet.

Transaction ID: 75D9244742167111F

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cant wait to give the foam a try out 

thanks again Alan superb job as usual


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Alan, Can't wait to try these out in the states.

Albert
Transaction ID: 5KR506035J589894S

Transaction ID: 4N3250992M436235J


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

you've done it again alan,
swmbo is not happy with you,
both ordered thru paypal,
thnx again & keep em' coming please,
thnx
kev


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

ordered :thumb:

Transaction ID: 5P279983E18831259


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Must resist
Must - re - sist
MUST RE SIST
*MUST RE SIST*
*MUST RE SIST*
*MUST RE SIST*

Oh b****cks - one of each please :thumb:

Payment sent, transaction ID 08D49292J1045411H


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

One of each for me as well, was looking for a new wax to try on the new motor, that foam looks great as well.:thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Alan,

Looking forward to the DuraFoam - i have been using actimousse for ages now, so will make an interesting change!!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers squire.

Transaction ID: 3DR721700E616074D


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi mate, could you do me a combined price with postage on the following please?

-- 150ml of Tyre Dressing & Glass Cleaner - £7.99 (from Bits n Bobs Thread)

-- New AS Dura Foam £4.50

-- Meguiars Super Degreaser 150ml - £3.50

-- Meguiars Hyperwash 150ml - £3.79


Thanks in advance

Andy

Thanks again Alan 

Transaction ID: 4N756650H7369834K


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Just Dura Foam for me 

Transaction Id: 41540664RE256851U

Cheers


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Both for me , dilution rate for the foam ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Chaps , I will do my best to despatch as many as I can tomorrow :thumb



rallyeS2 said:


> Hi mate, could you do me a combined price with postage on the following please?
> 
> -- 150ml of Tyre Dressing & Glass Cleaner - £7.99 (from Bits n Bobs Thread)
> 
> ...


Pm'd you the linky :thumb:



Mike Hunt said:


> Both for me , dilution rate for the foam ?


Official dilution rate will be on the label , I have been mixing it about 100-120ml to a litre container (the litre container I have been getting about 5/6 cars from )

:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Official dilution rate will be on the label , I have been mixing it about 100-120ml to a litre container (the litre container I have been getting about 5/6 cars from )
> 
> :


warm water??? or doesnt matter


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

is this still available? or have I missed it again lol


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> warm water??? or doesnt matter


Dilution rates are on the label for Hot & cold water

For info - I use cold water system



a15cro said:


> is this still available? or have I missed it again lol


Only just begun :thumb:


----------



## gazkart (Feb 19, 2008)

Ordered, Many Thanks:thumb:

Transaction ID: 2C60712983173720B


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

ordered the durafoam sample 

thanks


----------



## integrasi (Nov 8, 2008)

Just ordered both.... 
Transaction ID: 0EC78575RK188283H

Cant wait to try the foam - other thread results look amazing.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I went for both too 

ID: 6JR33143VY169435R

cheers


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

could i get a google checkout link for the foam please?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

ASDF for me please

Transaction ID: 3T2550492A800322F

cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

gib786 said:


> could i get a google checkout link for the foam please?


PM me your email addy and I will send you Goooogle invoice (if i can remember how to do it )

(unfortunately Google work off buttons rather than links and DW doesn't allow the HTML scripting)


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Transaction ID: 11F553331C4645934.

Foam for me too:thumb:

First timer on the samples front.

Sample-virgin so be gentle

Richard


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

ASDF ordered. Transaction ID: 2U816497S13337218

Can't wait to try it out ! Thanks Alan


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm having some of that!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

payment for the foam made via google checkout, cheers!


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dura Foam for me please!

Transaction ID: 4Y69418416591741W


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Ordered both, Transaction ID #37W61560VG393672G

cant wait to get frothy.

Mart


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

Ordered the foam.

Transaction ID: 9UM756501M9752802


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Ordered both, thanks

Transaction number:- 3YH9173956243503G


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Ordered both.

Transaction ref: 6FY86516VU032250J

Thanks mate


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Official dilution rate will be on the label , I have been mixing it about 100-120ml to a litre container (the litre container I have been getting about 5/6 cars from )


:doublesho:doublesho now THAT'S value for money!!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Both paid


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Alan,

can you combine those items for me and give me a payment link?

1. Tardis
2. Dura Foam
3. Citrus Tar & Glue

As always shipped to Austria

Thanks


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Foam for me too  
389815799J003271C


----------



## Team (Jun 10, 2008)

Both ordered, 

9E24167738262432S


----------



## doggonwheels (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in for the wax 

5HJ78657AV019015A


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a quick one guys - I'm still busy bottling & labelling etc

Its gone a bit mad to say the least - and have currently decanted 55L of Dura foam and counting :doublesho

Please bear with me , I will try and get as many as I can out today and the rest will follow with a Monday despatch.

I will get round to answering your PM's & questions after my curry later :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers Alan, I dare say no rush, think we can wait a couple of days lol

I PM'd you regarding an address change, paypal for some reason changed the primary address, doh!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Alan, many thanks again for running these samples... Much appreciated...

Just ordered Both.

Transaction ID: 231933131V312904U

Thanks

OP


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> Cheers Alan, I dare say no rush, think we can wait a couple of days lol


I certainly can. Thanks for the efforts Alan :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Transaction ID: 31X69568AE366881Y

Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## Alexjw (Oct 24, 2007)

Transaction ID: 7NP97879A1771912K

Ordered foam,

Many thanks!!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Durafoam for me-Paid
Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

rallyeS2 said:


> Hi mate, could you do me a combined price with postage on the following please?
> 
> -- 150ml of Tyre Dressing & Glass Cleaner - £7.99 (from Bits n Bobs Thread)
> 
> ...


Done :thumb:



atomicfan said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> can you combine those items for me and give me a payment link?
> 
> ...


Sent :thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> I PM'd you regarding an address change, paypal for some reason changed the primary address, doh!


Changed :thumb:

Thanks all :thumb:

Curry was yummy BTW


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think you deserve a knighthood for all this work alan, an immense effort and the charity total is looking good


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Just ValetPro Wax. 
Id 1LX67985MA294800C.

Thanks


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Alan,

unfortunately i didnt receive the link. Could you please send me the link via pm?

Quote:
Originally Posted by atomicfan 
Hi Alan,

can you combine those items for me and give me a payment link?

1. Tardis
2. Dura Foam
3. Citrus Tar & Glue

As always shipped to Austria

Thanks 


Sent


----------



## wilksy (Jul 2, 2007)

both ordered cheers :thumb: 
Transaction ID: 0Y317694W14757630


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

paid for the dura foam


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Alan,

Still waiting to hear from you via pm if I need to send more for posting to the states.

Al


----------



## pricey (Jan 28, 2007)

Just ordered both, transaction ID 68636599NR891170S.

I can't wait, bring on the foamage.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Just ordered

Congratulations - your payment was sent. You have successfully paid for this transaction.

Transaction ID: 4L73378893507524H
Thanks again more new products


----------



## Swanny_UK (Sep 12, 2006)

Both ordered! Transaction ID: 5MU17095KP385825P

Thanks!


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Will the Dura Foam work well with a Karcher Foam Lance ? 
The stuff I've got doent quite do what I expect  (though it may be my mix)


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Congratulations - your payment was sent. You have successfully paid for this transaction.
Transaction ID: 94M35349T4649932J

Both items

Many thanks


----------



## Tony Soprano (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in too:

9FC02691WK358745B

Cheers Alan


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

The wax is brilliant:thumb:

Added some photos in the Valet PRO section

Heres the link:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1181357#post1181357

The sample is well worth it
Thanks ALAN

IBi


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

Valet Pro Liquid Wax Ordered, thanks Alan

Transaction ID: 80A44059KY593902U


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Alan. Do you know if AS do the Durafoam in 5L (gallon) bottles?? Can't get hold of my rep as he is on holiday

Cheers buddy

Steve


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Just a little update guys & gals .

20 man hours later we have sent out just over 200 DW sample orders today (world record) :doublesho

Totalling 5 Royal mail sacks filled to the brim !

They should be with you in the next day or two , subject to standard postie speeds etc *

:thumb:



dreaddan said:


> Will the Dura Foam work well with a Karcher Foam Lance ?
> The stuff I've got doent quite do what I expect  (though it may be my mix)


I will try it tomorrow and post up my findings :thumb:



Ibi_TME said:


> The wax is brilliant:thumb:
> 
> Added some photos in the Valet PRO section
> 
> ...


Cheers Ibi , nice to here peoples thoughts on the products :thumb:



P2P said:


> Alan. Do you know if AS do the Durafoam in 5L (gallon) bottles?? Can't get hold of my rep as he is on holiday
> 
> Cheers buddy
> 
> Steve


According to Sue (Auto smart marketing) its only available in 25L + , but have a word with your rep , he may be willing to sell you a gallon.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> I will try it tomorrow and post up my findings :thumb:


Thanks.


----------



## strell (Jul 7, 2008)

I have just bought both.
Transaction id 3D664281XB6167815
Thanks
Joe


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Alan,

did You forgot me? I send You a PM with a new order a few days ago?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bratfass said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> did You forgot me? I send You a PM with a new order a few days ago?
> 
> ...


Oooops 

Sorry Michael !

I will weigh them first thing in the morning and send you airmail costs :thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Im off work on Thursday so can spare afew hours to come 
give you a hand bottling up or labelling or just standing around 
talking detailing :thumb:

Give me a shout mate
More than happy to come and help :wave:
Ibi


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ibi_TME said:


> Im off work on Thursday so can spare afew hours to come
> give you a hand bottling up or labelling or just standing around
> talking detailing :thumb:
> 
> ...


Take a jacket with big pocket :lol::lol:

Did not mean that Alan got my order today you a top bloke as always.:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

cant wait to get mine. g hurry up postie ffs:lol:

(Unique Transaction ID #5P279983E18831259) paid 13th, thought it b ere by now


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

AS DF for me! just paid:

Transaction ID: 5L954824WV978915J

Cheers! :thumbs:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just ordered the Wax, Thanks alot for all your hard work, you are a saint!

Transaction ID: 3JC171925K268723S


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Take a jacket with big pocket :lol::lol:
> 
> Did not mean that Alan got my order today you a top bloke as always.:thumb:



Whenever im at Alans can't resist getting all sorts of samples
Gonna put some photos up soon of the samples I have.
Not used most of them just for collecting really:lol:

Thanks


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Oooops
> 
> Sorry Michael !
> 
> I will weigh them first thing in the morning and send you airmail costs :thumb:


Hi Alan,

Still waiting for info on the additional postage to the states.. For 1 liters of the foam and a sample of the wax. Don't worry about the foam lance, as I think I got the correct fitting already.

Thanks
Al


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Samples arrived this morning - thanks Alan :thumb:

How big is that bottle of wax? That will last me aaaages :buffer:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

1 bottle of your finest Durafoam please.

Transaction ID: 0NS25958W4273171U


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Samples arrived this morning. Many thanks.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

received this morning thanks Alan


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

mine still aint turned up. when was it posted???


----------



## doggonwheels (Aug 12, 2008)

doggonwheels said:


> I'm in for the wax
> 
> 5HJ78657AV019015A


Got it this morning...Thanks


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine have arrived, cheers sir


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

And mine, cheers Alan.:thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

and mine - thanks 

brilliantly packaged !


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived today
Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## gazkart (Feb 19, 2008)

Samples arrived this morning. Many thanks.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bah, shut up you lot, i havent got mine yet, lol


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone tried the durafoam yet ?!


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Spot on as usual Alan, many thanks again...

Neil


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Got mine today - thanks very much!:thumb:


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Arrived today, thanks Alan. Excellent service as usual.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine not here yet, then again the post round here is ridiculous, at what point is 3 oclock in the afternoon an acceptable time to get your post???

Hopefully tomorrow as I am off and can play with the new wax.:buffer:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Arrived today - many thanks


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Arrived today, Many thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys, nice to see them filtering through !

Anyone who has not received yet , they were posted out over a three day period due to the extreme numbers of parcels going out (see my previous posts) the bulk were despatched Monday, so should be with you in the next day or two.

Also worth checking with your local sorting office if they have not turned up by Friday, to see if there has been an attempted delivery and they failed to card you. 
Any problems drop me a line.

Mr U.S.A. I am trying to see if I can source an alternative than standard post for your requests to the states.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Official dilution rate will be on the label , I have been mixing it about 100-120ml to a litre container (the litre container I have been getting about 5/6 cars from )


That works out at 1:10 - 1:8 - the label says 1:30 - 1:100 so am I right in thinking that the rates on the label are the "on the car" figures, i.e. takes into account the further dilution in the foam lance as it is being applied?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> mine still aint turned up. when was it posted???





parish said:


> That works out at 1:10 - 1:8 - the label says 1:30 - 1:100 so am I right in thinking that the rates on the label are the "on the car" figures, i.e. takes into account the further dilution in the foam lance as it is being applied?


Yes they are output figures (or final product / on the car)

So you need to take into account your PW ratios too (as with any other product TBH)

:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Mr U.S.A. I am trying to see if I can source an alternative than standard post for your requests to the states.


:lol:

Thanks! 
I do want to get alot of stuff from the bits and bobs thread.. Really appreciate what you are doing for a fellow from the states.. if there is anything in the states you want just let me know. :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Just got mine!! Top Job, thanks!! Can't wait till the weekend


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

got mine this morn thx:thumb:
so is it 1-10 with foam lance, ie 100ml to a litre bottle as bout 2 give it a try,lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Turned up yesterday - many thanks :thumb:

Now it's time to double check my foam lance dilution rates...


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

mine turned up today but im confused beyond belief on the correct dilution ratio to use in a 500ml bottle


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Easiest way to calculate you ratios is first follow this guide :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201

Based on a 1:80 dilution ratio (weakest) you want be calculating at 1.23% (rather than the 4% in the example)

So the ratio based on that particular test would be 209ml ASDF topped with 791ml water.

HTH


----------



## Xx reaper xX (Jun 21, 2008)

Both please
Transaction ID: 3J063013B7849380M

Thanks Again Alan


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

well i used 10-1 in bottle 100ml dura to 900 water. maybe have 2 up it a little bit, as did a decent job, removed more than ssf for sure, but will try 200ml to 800ml water next time:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

welsh-andy said:


> well i used 10-1 in bottle 100ml dura to 900 water. maybe have 2 up it a little bit, as did a decent job, removed more than ssf for sure, but will try 200ml to 800ml water next time:thumb:


You might want to be more careful. Going from 9:1 to 4:1 (Waterroduct in both cases), regardless of how much your lance dilutes by, is going to halve the dilution ratio of the solution hitting your paintwork.

E.g. If you were getting an overall dilution rate of 100:1 on your first attempt, changing the dilution of the product in the bottle as you have suggested could take the ratio on the paintwork to 50:1.

Anyone using this product really should work out what dilution rate their lance is giving. My feeling is that with this product you do need to be aware of the concentration of the product hitting the paintwork. You don't need to go to the level shown in the above post - a bucket and measuring jug is enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Turned up today Alan, thanks a lot. Used the wax on both cars and it gives a good shine and is dead easy to apply. Going to get the car really dirty before giving the foam a go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Foam arrived today - many thanks. 

Will give it a go at the weekend weather permitting......


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Easiest way to calculate you ratios is first follow this guide :
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201
> 
> ...


thanks Al

So if I fill my lance bottle up to 500 ml (should be more than enough to do one car) I would want 100ml of DF and 400ml of water ?


----------



## pricey (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine arrived today, many thanks Alan.:thumb:

Can't wait to give it a try now.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

shinybluevec said:


> Turned up today Alan, thanks a lot. Used the wax on both cars and it gives a good shine and is dead easy to apply. Going to get the car really dirty before giving the foam a go.
> 
> Thanks again.


glad you liked the wax:thumb:


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

My foam arrived this morning, thanks very much! :thumb:

My parents and sister have all generously  donated their cars for my to test it on this weekend! Cheeky sods!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mine arrived today Alan, thanks again mate


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

got my foam today, cheers! need to try it out 2moro. It smells horrific! haha hope it works better than it smells


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Mine all received , thanks.

DF does smell nasty.

Thanks
Mart


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Alan I,ve just spotted this thread, do you have anymore of the dura foam?
Thanks Robert


----------



## wilksy (Jul 2, 2007)

mine arrived yesterday cheers!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Arrived to Dublin this morning - thanks


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Arrived yesterday, thanks Alan! :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Just found this thread is there any left?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

My snowfoam arrived today can't wait to use it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Turned up this morning - thanks a lot Alan 

Award for the WORST smelling product goes to...


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine today Alan.......its a huge sample. cheers


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Arrived This morning. Thanks alot Alan, can't wait to give the wax a go.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Award for the WORST smelling product goes to...


It's a lot like the Auto Rae Chem stuff when it comes to smell, not pleasant - the neighbours won't be asking what it is like they do with the *****


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Alan did you have a chance to test with a karcher lance?


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

just ordered some, first sample. cheers


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

dreaddan said:


> Alan did you have a chance to test with a karcher lance?


Click here:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Picked mine up from the posty today thank you :thumb:


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> Click here:thumb:


Thanks am reading now...


----------



## strell (Jul 7, 2008)

Got mine today, great size samples.
Much appreciated.


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Just sent another PM for alot of product. Hope you can get it all sorted out.


----------



## Wally (Sep 2, 2006)

Order placed...

2LG87776311348036

Is there is any way a chance that I can order a litre or five from that AS Dura Foam.
(Shipping to Belgium also Please...)


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

all done!!

443131299Y636192L


----------



## ADZ GSI (Nov 26, 2008)

ordered some liquid wax, look forward to trying it out!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Alan,

Ordered some Dura Foam:

Transaction ID: 38R83736UM3810431

It's going to have a hard workout on my car - it's weeks since I laid a finger on it:wall:

Cheers


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

ADSF 
Transaction ID: 2L328584N17261012

Thanks
Marc.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumb: just recieved mine, cheers mate


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys, I've put a few pics of the wax is use if you like in the Valet Pro section for those interested :thumb:


----------



## Wally (Sep 2, 2006)

Order received !
I post my findings as soon as time allows me to use the products.....


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Got mine yesterday:driver:

Thanks Alan:thumb:


----------

